# Was taugen die MM Angebote



## JHBL (20. Januar 2012)

huhu,

bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich mir einen neuen laptop zulege und habe heute in der zeitung (media markt) folgende zwei modelle gesehen

Aspire 7750G i5/8GB/750GB schwarz - Media Markt
für 699


A93SM-YZ080V I5-2450M/4GB/750GB schwarz - Media Markt
für 799

wobei ich sagen muss dass ich eigentlich lieber nvidia hab, da ich gerne die physX unterstützung hätte...
oder hat wer eine idee mit mehr power und gleichem preis?

herzlichen dank

p.s. jo zoggen wollt ich schon grade auf sicht mit diablo 3 und co sollte auch etwas läger halten ^^ soweit man sowas sagen kann


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2012)

Rebrandete , alte Grafikkarten.

Finger weg!

Hier mal schauen: günstige Notebook RAM 6 GB; RAM ab 12 GB; Prozessortyp AMD Llano; Prozessortyp Intel Core i7; Prozessortyp AMD Fusion; Prozessortyp Intel Core i5; RAM 3 bis 4 GB; Grafikkarte nVidia GeForce GTX 460M; Grafikkarte ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850; Grafikkar


----------



## JHBL (20. Januar 2012)

lieben dank, habe in der zeit auch mal auf
Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
geschaut....
leider die graka die mich reizen, dort sind die lieben notebooks bei 1100+ aufwärts

ich komme da auf keinen grünen zweig.


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2012)

??

Jedes der gelisteten Notebooks sollte locker mit D3 fertig werden. Wenn  ich auch noch die schwächeren Modelle, die auch reichen sollten  hinzunehme wird die Auswahl bestimmt auf 1.000 Ergebnisse aufgebläht.

Was soll es denn sein?


----------



## JHBL (20. Januar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Jedes der gelisteten Notebooks sollte locker mit D3 fertig werden. Wenn ich auch noch die schwächeren Modelle, die auch reichen sollten hinzunehme wird die Auswahl bestimmt auf 1.000 Ergebnisse aufgebläht.
> 
> Was soll es denn sein?


 
ich hatte mir eine nvida karte vorgestellt mit schöner phsyx unterstützung.
sollte gut neue spiele, auch zukünftige (rahmen 1jahr) flüssig darstellen
spiele sollten sein u.a.
-diablo 3 (bin derzeit auch in der beta und es ruckelt ohne ende)
-sc2
-wow
-swtor
-dc universe
-batman arkahm city
-resi 6 (zukunft)
-witcher 2


bin grade unsicher kann radeon denn eigentlich inzwischen auch physx?


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2012)

Nein, das ist ein Feature das nur Nvidea hat. Es gibt noch andere wie Havok, die können alle.
SC2 ist sehr CPU-Lastig (2 Kern optimiert)
WOW braucht fast nichts.

Einzig Witcher und Batman brauche Grafikpower.

Edit: Das tolle PhysikX schon einmal gesehen? Ich ja, flatternde Fahnen oder Capes in Spielen. Manchmal Nebel. Wird nur sehr selten und wenn dann sehr sparsam eingesetzt.

Edit: Mit deinen Vorstellungen läuft es auf 800€ + Hinaus.

Echter PC kommt nicht in Frage?

Edit: Nur Batman hat PhysikX.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX#PhysX_in_video_games
http://developer.nvidia.com/physx-games
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=145226


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2012)

Das hier wäre im Budget:

Medion Erazer X6813, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (30012618) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und hat immerhin die recht fixe GTX460M an Board. Notebooks sind aber eher weniger zum zocken geeignet, die verbauten Grafikchips haben einfach zu wenig Power. Selbst die schnellste (AMD6990M) ist nur etwa so fix wie eine Desktop 6850 Also wirst du wohl hier und da Abstriche bei der Bildquali machen müssen oder froh sein, das einige Games mit bestimmten Einstellungen überhaupt flüssig laufen... PS: die GT630M ist relativ schwach auf der Brust

Gruß


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich sowieso was sich die meisten denken wie schnell Laptops sind. Die werden niemals die Grafik Power haben wie PCs.
Die schaffen garnicht die abwärme und die "gameing" Laptops sind so fett das man wiederum kein Laptop brauche.

Aber die meistens Games davon sollten drin sein wie oben beschirieben und Batman läuft auch zwar kann es sein das es nicht auf ULTRA läuft aber dafür sind es Laptops.


----------



## JHBL (20. Januar 2012)

hey, lieben dank erstmal für die anregungen.

mir ist klar, dass man bei laptops abstriche macht 
doch ich bin seit meiner studienzeit immer gut ohne desktop pc ausgekommen und war recht zufrieden.
doch jetzt nach 5 jahren geht mein lapi halt in die knie (mobile radeon 2600 HD)
der wuppt diablo 3 nur noch im single player sobald ich nen anderen spieler dabei habe.... naja NACH dem kapf hab ich wieder nen bild 

somit wollte ich nen angenhmen lapi haben der auch "länger" hält.

ich bin selber ja schon an einer desktop variante am überlegen. doch da bin ich lange aus der materie raus! und auch bräuchte ich in der variante etwas mehr
-tower mit inhalt 
-bildschirm
-tastatur
-(maus hab ich)

zusammenbauen kann ich das noch alles selber, auch wenns gute 8 jahre her ist wo ich meinen letzten tower zusammengebaut habe.
nach 6 pcs die ich zusammengebaut habe, sollte es noch gehen  ist ja wie fahradfahren


achja und beim laptop war noch der stromsparaspekt da....

ach verdammt ich bin unschlüssig


p.s. ja und physx ist ne spielerei  aber ist einfach .... nett ^^


----------



## winner961 (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab beides PC und Laptop . Und benutze meinen Laptop auch zum gelegentlichen zocken . Er schafft beispielhaft BF3 auf mittel bei 1366x768 und der hat vierhundert Euro gekostet . Also wenn wenig Geld dann pc denn auch ein Laptop würde alles was du aufgelistet hast gut schaffen du musst vielleicht die Details runterschrauben . Das Medien ist richtig gut ,


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

I5 2400      Ca. 160€   hat halt kein OC
Netzteil Be quiet.  Ca 70€;
Rams teamgroup Elite 1333 MHz war bei mir 33€
Gehäuse ca. 50€

da würde ich das nehmen ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) ab €72,02

fehlt nur noch Tastatur und bildschirm laufwerke gibts auch für 15€ wenns kein Blueray sein muss Festplatte musst du auch schauen was du brauchst.
Graka vergessen^^


----------



## Research (30. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es damit aus?


----------

